# Happy Talk Like a Pirate Day!



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2016)

Arrgghh!

Krispy Kreme donuts has a special, for those who have one around.  If you wear 3 pirate things (eyepatch, hook, hat, etc.) they'll give you a free dozen.  If you just say, "Ahoy Matey", or "Arrrggghh", you get a free donut.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, shiver me timbers! 

A couple of years back on Talk Like a Pirate Day, my daughter went into her hubby's Facebook and changed the language on his page from US English to Pirate Speak.   He logged on FB and found his friend list changed to "Me hearties" and the 'likes' were "Aaarrr! This be pleasin' to me eye..."  And the dates read "Septembaaarrr...." 

She sat back and laughed while he tried to figure out what was going on....it was hilarious.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 23, 2016)

Arrrrggggg! Just found this now. Not that missing out on donuts is bad...said no one ever. However, the "close" Krispy Kreme is 40 miles away.  Little far to drive for a free donut when you think you wouldn't like it anyway. Never tried KK. However, when they opened their first shop on the west side of greater Cleveland, it was the 1990s and our daughter's high school was nearby. When we went in to decide what to order, we decided that they all looked too perfect and figured they wouldn't taste as good as the dive, 24-hour donut shop in our hometown. Well, all these years later, both that KK and Brunswick Donuts are going strong.

******************

*Cheryl*, I did not know that there was an option to TLAP on Facebook! I need to remember this next year...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2016)

Heh.  CG, 40 miles isn't too far for a dozen if you had an eyepatch, hook, hat, or parrot.  DH isn't on FB, so I couldn't switch him to TLAP.  Plus he lacks a sense of humor, so he probably wouldn't find it amusing.

I'll have to hack Baby Bro's FB, he'd get it.


----------

